# All Day Vapes Pre-Orders ETA 4/1/2022



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

We are starting to open pre-orders for the next batch ETA 4 Jan.

I'll post them here as they become available. They'll be on

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coming-soon/

ETA’s are estimated and may change slightly due to the vagaries of international shipping.
Should there be any major change in ETA you will be informed and given the option of a refund.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

Running down alphabetically, coz that's how my spreadsheet is sorted 

First up
*Dovpo Abyss 60W SBS Kit*

*

*

Six colours available, at the moment!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

*Innokin Kroma 217 100W Mod*

*

*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

*Innokin Kroma 217 100W Mod Kit with Z Force Tank*

*

*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

*Innokin Z Force Tank Atomizer 5ml*

*

*


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

*Steam Crave Aromamizer Classic MTL RTA Atomizer 3.5ml*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/12/21)

*ThunderHead Creations Storm BF Mod*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/12/21)

*ThunderHead Creations Tauren Elite Pro MTL RTA Atomizer 2ml*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/12/21)

*Uwell Whirl T1 Pod Mod Kit 1300mAh 3ml*


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/12/21)

*Vapefly Gunther Top Airflow Sub Ohm Tank Atomizer 5ml*

The RMC coil for this, which is the same as the Kriemhild II coils are also available on pre-order.













https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/coming-soon/

I can bring in basically any tanks and sell them, they're just widgets.

My advice? Kriemhild II and Gunther for sub-ohm. No competition.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/12/21)

*Vapefly Kriemhild 80W Mod*

*






*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/12/21)

*Vapefly Kriemhild 80W Mod Kit 5ml*

*














*


----------



## YeOldeOke (14/12/21)

*Vaporesso Target 200 Mod Kit With iTank Atomizer 8ml*

*















*

*https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vaporesso-target-200-mod-kit-with-itank-atomizer-8ml/*


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/1/22)

Due to shipping delays ETA is now mid-Jan. We apologize and will refund if you cannot wait.


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/1/22)

We have negotiated a discount with our supplier because of the delay, and are in the process of updating prices to reflect this discount. Any preorders already paid for will be adjusted to the new lower prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/1/22)

Had a good ol fight with them. Been buying a lot from them past 6 months so I got a decent discount. Doesn't make up for the slow deliveries though. I may stop pre-orders if shipping is so dicey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/1/22)

ETA is now this week, I'm told today but let's call it this week. Good to see that gatskop still works sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/1/22)

Half the shipment in stock, updated under https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/whats-new/

Other half still MIA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (26/1/22)

Rest of the consignment has arrived, can be found here;

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/whats-new/


----------

